# Nick Diaz calls out Cung Le



## AceHBK (Apr 12, 2009)

Fresh off his dismantling of Frank Shamrock at the Strikeforce PPV, Nick called out the current 185 champ.

Said Nick of the current champ Cung Le.....Cungs not a complete fighter. Hes never fought anybody, 

Cung Le hasn't fought since March 2008 b/c of movie commitments and other stuff.  It doesn't even seem right that a guy gets to take off a year and not defend his title.  I can't believe that Strikeforce even allows this.  Any champ should defend his belt 3-4x a year in my opinion.

Sure would be nice to see Nick back in the UFC but we know that won't happen.


----------



## matt.m (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah Nick won,

What was the age difference?  Oh yeah, over a decade.  Funny though Frank has smashed a couple of Gracies.  It will be good hype for the fight between Le and Diaz.

However, the most impressive fight was Akoma and Cyborg.  My hats off to Akoma, she was bested yes.  By weight, height, strength but she still gave it all and lasted into the 2nd round even after being much lighter than her Brazilian opponent.


----------



## searcher (Apr 13, 2009)

It will make for an interesting fight.


----------



## MattJ (Apr 13, 2009)

Diaz would destroy Cung Le. Le has yet to show any kind of significant ground game, and Diaz is a much better striker than Shamrock.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 13, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> Fresh off his dismantling of Frank Shamrock at the Strikeforce PPV, Nick called out the current 185 champ.
> 
> Said Nick of the current champ Cung Le.....Cungs not a complete fighter. Hes never fought anybody,
> 
> ...




Ace,

While I agree not being able to defend the belt sucks. I think this is a bad idea. But I also think a minimum of 3 or 4 times a year could be a little much as well, given normal injuries. I would say 1 is the minimum and 2 would be the norm. The guys that are hungry and really good might go more as we have seen. 


Thanks


----------

